
HP Releases a HOT Laptop? Yessir Touch screen and flip - dell9000
http://venturebeat.com/2008/11/18/watch-out-apple-hp-has-discovered-multi-touch-technology-for-its-notebook-pcs/
======
tsally
I actually own the tx1 version of this laptop. If the battery life is anything
like the first version (2 hours tops), we'll see a continuation of what's
happening to the iPhone in terms of battery life. Not that that will stop
anyone from buying it (which the manufacturers well know).

EDIT: Forgot to mention. If most of the hardware is shared as well, this
laptop is not fun to get working with Linux. Doable, but not fun.

------
cpr
"Hot" laptop? Seems like a big ol' clunker to me.

But I'm probably spoiled by my new-generation MacBook Air with 128GB SSD--a
real joy to use--no moving parts (well, OK, a fan ;-).

~~~
nailer
Next time you're in a meeting and need to draw a quick diagram, I suggest you
race the guy below with the TX2. Tablets are seriously useful.

------
rw
Just a rehashed (hopefully) press release. Disgusting.

